# First Run



## Miami305 (Nov 14, 2019)

Started my first run last week. 


Test E 250 MGS Twice a Week 1-4
Caspian Androne 

Starting Week 3 Armidex e3d .25 MGS
Astra Zecca 1MG tabs 1/4ed

Nolva Week 15-19 40/40/20/20 ED
Actavis Tamoxifen 10 MG tabs

Clomid Week 15-19 50/50/50/50 ED
Kocak Farma Klomen 50 MG tabs


Weight 195
Height 5'6"
Age 30

Waiting on Cholesterol to come back still. But I know its fine, got it tested 6 months ago. Im healthy as an ox.


*Glucose*
*89* mg/dL
 
*BUN*
*17* mg/dL
 
*Creatinine*
*0.91* mg/dL
 
*eGFR Non Afr. American*
*113* mL/min/1.73m2
 
*eGFR African American*
*132* mL/min/1.73m2
 
*Sodium*
*140* mmol/L
 
*Potassium*
*4.8* mmol/L
 
*Chloride*
*105* mmol/L
 
*CO2*
*30* mmol/L
 
*Calcium, Serum*
*9.3* mg/dL
 
*Protein, Total*
*6.7* g/dL
 
*Albumin*
*4.4* g/dL
 
*Globulin, Total*
*2.3* g/dL (calc)
 
*Albumin/Globulin Ratio*
*1.9* (calc)
 
*Bilirubin, Total*
*0.5* mg/dL
 
*Alkaline Phosphatase, S*
*60* U/L
 
*AST (SGOT)*
*26* U/L
 
*ALT (SGPT)*
*38* U/L
 
*Prostate Specific Antigen (PSA), Total*
*0.3* ng/mL
*Free PSA*
*0.1* ng/mL
*% Free PSA*
*33* % (calc)
*White Blood Cells, Total*
*6.0* Thousand/uL
 
*RBC*
*4.54* Million/uL
 
*Hemoglobin*
*14.0* g/dL
 
*Hematocrit*
*40.2* %
 
*MCV*
*88.5* fL
 
*MCH*
*30.8* pg
 
*MCHC*
*34.8* g/dL
 
*RDW*
*11.9* %
 
*Platelet Count*
*317* Thousand/uL
 
*MPV*
*10.1* fL
 
*Neutrophils, Absolute*
*2,982* cells/uL
 
*Lymphocytes, Absolute*
*2,274* cells/uL
 
*Monocytes, Absolute*
*498* cells/uL
 
*Eosinophils Absolute*
*198* cells/uL
 
*Basophils, Absolute*
*48* cells/uL
 
*Neutrophils, Percent*
*49.7* %
 
*Lymphocytes, Percent*
*37.9* %
 
*Monocytes, Percent*
*8.3* %
 
*Eosinophils %*
*3.3* %
 
*Basophils, Percent*
*0.8* %
 
*Estradiol*
*21 pg/mL*
 
*TSH, 3rd Generation W/Reflex To FT4*
*1.77 mIU/L



*


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 14, 2019)

14 weeks Right on Test???


----------



## Brokeliving (Mar 28, 2020)

Good luck bro


----------

